

Ask HN: How to negotiate startup salary as new-grad SE - whattheblog

I am a recent grad and got an offer from an SF-based startup (post-seed). The offer is 100k and 1% equity. How can I negotiate for a better offer - and what else can I counter (other than salary and equity)?
======
caseyf7
Best bet: Get a better offer somewhere else and use it as leverage.

Other things: Get them to pay some of the expenses you would be paying for
after taxes (like commuting, parking, phone, internet, etc). For each $100 of
expenses, it's like earning an extra $150.

------
daodedickinson
Try getting another offer from a more environmentally-sound and lower cost-of-
living location, like a Missoula or Vancouver and then leveraging
that—emphasize that you don't want to exacerbate the problem of about 4
million people living on a water table that can serve only about 2 million
people without being able to pay suitable environmental reparations.

Obviously don't do this if the bosses aren't the stereotypical SF-hippie type
but it works for a lot of us. Feel it out and use your best judgement with
this food for thought.

